
Profile of Eli Horowitz, Former Publisher of McSweeney's - lermontov
http://www.buzzfeed.com/annehelenpetersen/eli-horowitz-wants-to-teach-you-how-to-read#.avOnrb1ND1
======
wwwdonohue
witness buzzfeed trying to break into longform journalism.. "just ramble for
4,000 words, people will respect us"

